# errore dhcpcd [RISOLTO]

## maripoli

Salve, dopo tutte le prove fatte in vmware in ambiente windows ho deciso di installare gentoo sulla mia macchina che ï¿½ composta cosi:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7501 Memory Controller Hub (rev 01)
> 
> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7500/E7501 Hub Interface B PCI-to-PCI Bridge (rev 01)
> 
> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)
> ...

 

il problema ï¿½ che non riesco a far partire il dhcp al boot, anzi da errore ogni volta che reboot la macchina

 *Quote:*   

> No DHCP client installed
> 
> Error: Problem starting needed  service neth.eth0 netmount was not started

 

Perï¿½ una volta loggato facendo

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

assegna l'ip ad una delle tre schede di rete

da quello che ho capito ï¿½ un errore nel files net ma girando girando ancora non sono uscito a capo

una cosa che ho notato ï¿½ che se lancio

```
/etc/inet.d/sshd start
```

la rete non funziona +    :Evil or Very Mad: 

tks

Era un problema di compatibilitï¿½

 *Quote:*   

> Nota: Probabilmente a questo punto bisognerï¿½ aggiornare baselayout (emerge -u baselayout), poichï¿½ dhcpcd-3.x non ï¿½ compatibile con la versione di baselayout contenuta nel pacchetto dello stage. Una volta aggiornato baselayout, bisogna riconfigurare le proprie informazioni di timezone modificando /etc/conf.d/clock. 

 Last edited by maripoli on Tue Apr 24, 2007 6:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lucapost

vediamo di mettere a posto l'interfaccia di rete, quindi per adesso se vuoi puoi fare:

```
rc-update del sshd
```

posta il risultato dei seguenti comandi:

```
ifconfig -a 

emerge -pv dhcpcd

cat /etc/conf.d/net |grep -v "#"
```

EDIT:/ come non detto.

----------

## Scen

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Era un problema di compatibilità
> 
>  *Quote:*   Nota: Probabilmente a questo punto bisognerà aggiornare baselayout (emerge -u baselayout), poichè dhcpcd-3.x non è compatibile con la versione di baselayout contenuta nel pacchetto dello stage. Una volta aggiornato baselayout, bisogna riconfigurare le proprie informazioni di timezone modificando /etc/conf.d/clock.  

 

D'oh!

Ho aggiornato ieri sera la guida, mi dispiace che le informazioni non aggiornate ti abbiano dato dei problemi  :Confused: 

----------

## maripoli

Tks, non è tuo il problema, ma mio che mi ci butto di testa, spesso senza capire (preso dalla foga)

Ho dovuto rimodificare perchè ieri preso dall'entusiasmo che rilevava l'IP non ho controllato se navigava,e purttroppo per me nun va

lanciando 

```
ifconfig eth0
```

la rete la vede e funziona perfettamente

ma non riesco a pingare e di conseguenza a navigare e fare altri aggiornamenti

inoltre dopo aver eseguito il comando citato sopra, non ha solo modificato il "timezone" ma anche tutta la configurazione compresa quella di rete, inoltre all'avvio compare

 *Quote:*   

> il files /etc/modules.con non è riuscito ad aggiurnarsi in automatico
> 
> ```
> 
> e inutile dirlo, girando non sono riuscito a trovare un problema del genere
> ...

 

----------

## crisandbea

@maripoli

[OT]ascolta se hai realmente voglia di usare ed imparare linux, non puoi scoraggiarti dopo un minimo tentativo, e poi non è cosi difficile come sembra utilizzare Gentoo, il tutto stà nel sedersi davanti al pc rilassarsi leggersi la guida ennemila volte, ed iniziare, e cercare di non andare in panico al primo problema, utilizzando combinazioni a caso di comandi o simili che mandano in crisi prima te stesso e poi noi per capire il problema,....   quindi rilassati fai un respiro profondo e riparti.....  e per qualunque problema saremo lieti di aiutarti, a patto che tu ti impegni a leggere il manuale, ed a specificare nei dettagli eventuali tuoi problemi.  [/OT]   :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> *

 

Come ti ha suggerito crisandbea... CALMA E SANGUE FREDDO  :Cool: 

Il tuo probabilmente è un'errata configurazione dei server DNS.

Posta il contenuto di

/etc/conf.d/net

/etc/resolv.conf

----------

## maripoli

Grazie ancora per supporto  :Wink: 

allora in # /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
> 
> config_eth1=( "null" )
> ...

 domain alfredo *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> da quello che ho capito il problema sta proprio in resolv.conf ma ogni volta che lo modifico ritorna sempre uguale

 

----------

## Scen

In /etc/conf.d/net aggiungi la voce

```

dns_servers=( "< indirizzo/i DNS servers >" )

```

Esempio (DNS di NGI, provider che attualmente uso):

```

dns_servers=( "88.149.128.12 88.149.128.22" )

```

Se il router che utilizzi per connetterti ad Internet fa da server DHCP e anche ds DNS server non occorre inserire questa riga, e rimuovere la voce "nodns" da dhcp_eth0.

Inoltre togli quei riferimenti da eth1, e rimuovi le voci duplicate di dhcp_eth0.

----------

## maripoli

xfetto ora funziona tutto Tks ancora

----------

